# Arturia Keylab 88 feedback requested



## Maximvs (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello fellow VI people,

I have read through some long threads lately in an attempt to find some feedback and comments from current users about the Arturia Keylab 88 master keyboard but I didn't find much, so I have decided to create a new post.

In the past few months I have been testing quite a few 88 notes semi weighted to hammer action keyboards in search for a good controller for my studio set up that it is also not too heavy to carry around when I need to work remotely. I came to the conclusion that semi-weighted keyboards are not for me, I much prefer weighted action keybeds. I understand that some people don't like using weighted keyboard for non piano sounds, but I personally don't mind that at all.

At the top of my list there are two digital stage piano, the Yamaha CP4 and the Dexibell Vivo S7, both extraordinary instruments that come with a mid-high price tag. 

The most important aspects for me are: 1) a great keyboard feel, 2) not too heavy (max 17.5 kg). 

Lately I realized that buying a stage piano just for the great keyboard action may not be the best strategy and this is why I started to look at the Arturia Keylab 88, which has all the controllers I need and more, plus it is reasonably light weight (ca. 13 kg) with apparently a good keyboard. I understand that the Keylab 88 has the same keybed (Fatar TP-100 LR) as some of the Studiologic piano and keyboards, in fact a few years ago I had an Acuna 88 that mounted the TP-100 LR but sold it in the end due to the fact that the keyboard was far too noisy.

I'd love to hear comments, impressions and feedback from Arturia Keylab 88 users that have been using this controller for a period of time....

Many thanks in advance and best regards,

Max


----------



## Selfinflicted (Jun 7, 2017)

Are you asking if the Keylab88 has a noisy key bed? I had an Acuna88 and have a Studiologic VKM188. The Acuna was noisier than the VKM188 and the Keylab88, but I think that came from the construction of the casing and not the key bed itself. With the Acuna the sound of the key bed resonated in the casing and that made it a bit louder - sort of a small echo chamber. The casing of the Keylab88 is a little more compact. It doesn't have as much empty space for the sound to bounce around in. But, there are far louder weighted controllers out there than any of those three - like the Akai MPK88. That thing is really loud and clunky.

To me, the Keylab88 has a totally standard/acceptable amount of noise. It's never been an issue for me on this keyboard. There will always be some noise with a weighted/hammer action. It has hammers! Even a piano action makes noise when you isolate it from the instruments strings. But, a metal casing that acts as an echo chamber isn't going to make the hammers any quieter. The Keylab88 is definitely better than the Acuna in this regard.


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 7, 2017)

Selfinflicted said:


> Are you asking if the Keylab88 has a noisy key bed? I had an Acuna88 and have a Studiologic VKM188. The Acuna was noisier than the VKM188 and the Keylab88, but I think that came from the construction of the casing and not the key bed itself. With the Acuna the sound of the key bed resonated in the casing and that made it a bit louder - sort of a small echo chamber. The casing of the Keylab88 is a little more compact. It doesn't have as much empty space for the sound to bounce around in. But, there are far louder weighted controllers out there than any of those three - like the Akai MPK88. That thing is really loud and clunky.
> 
> To me, the Keylab88 has a totally standard/acceptable amount of noise. It's never been an issue for me on this keyboard. There will always be some noise with a weighted/hammer action. It has hammers! Even a piano action makes noise when you isolate it from the instruments strings. But, a metal casing that acts as an echo chamber isn't going to make the hammers any quieter. The Keylab88 is definitely better than the Acuna in this regard.



Thanks a lot for your very kind reply and comments on the Acuna compare to the Keylab 88. I agree with you to the metal construction case of the Acuna that possibly made the keybed resonate, creating a pseudo noisy keybed... I am glad to hear that the Keylab88 in that respect is better.

I would like to ask how do you find the implementation, responsiveness and quality of the various faders, knobs, etc when working with Virtual Instruments like Omnisphere, Kontakt, Engine, etc... is it the mapping quite easy to operate?

Thanks a lot in advance, Mx


----------



## Selfinflicted (Jun 7, 2017)

setting up the controllers is really great- quite painless, as there is an app for the computer to do it. The controllers themselves are fine. No issues. whatever controller is being used shows up on the display with the current value, which is also quite handy. There are actually two banks per setup, which is nice. You have a lot of controls at your finger tips. I also often use the drum pads for key switching as well.


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks a lot *Selfinflicted* for the kind reply and feedback on my question related to the various controllers on the Keylab88*.*

Cheers, Max


----------

